# Ads ads and more ads



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Is there a free program to keep these ads from popping up everywhere I am trying to do something


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

If you're getting popups then you probably have a malware infection. Download Spybot and scan your system.

http://download.cnet.com/Spybot-Search-Destroy/3000-8022_4-10122137.html

When you open Spybot to scan your system be sure to right-click on the icon and select "Run as administrator" so Spybot has permission to remove malware components.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Download and use Firefox as your browser, with the add-on "Ad Block Plus", available at Mozilla's add on section, it is free, and you will never, ever see an ad. Even on videos. It is wonderful. Also, I would suggest "Cookie Culler" and "Better Privacy" to add to your surfing pleasure. 

"Better Privacy" gets the LSO cookies, the super cookies, that get in your computer and stay. You would not believe how many cookies places like youtube and others put in your machine. Better Privacy will eliminate them. 

Another good add-on for Firefox is "Flash Block". It lets you see the videos without the ads, and you can control when the video starts playing. Some time back, it seems as soon as you click on a video it would start to play, whether you wanted to see it or not. Flash Block stopped that. 

Hope this is helpful, and good luck!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Alice Kramden said:


> Download and use Firefox as your browser, with the add-on "Ad Block Plus", available at Mozilla's add on section, it is free, and you will never, ever see an ad. Even on videos. It is wonderful.


I'm not sure that an ad blocker will stop popups. Maybe, but I'm not sure. The popup might still occur but be blank. I also use Adblocker Plus and really like it, but I scan regularly for malware.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you I am trying to download spybot and I will make the changes to my firefox


----------



## vulcan500rider (Apr 28, 2014)

Adblocker Plus is great. I would download and run "Malwarebytes" to do a good system cleaning.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

???? tried to download malware and ad block says it is not compatible with firefox 31.0


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

BlueRose said:


> ???? tried to download malware and ad block says it is not compatible with firefox 31.0


Try this.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you will try now.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

I think I have spybot and malware download and installed. Thanks


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Finally got spybot to download and run. Still trying malwarebytes.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

BlueRose said:


> Finally got spybot to download and run. Still trying malwarebytes.


Don't forget to immunize with Spybot after you scan. And remember, you have to run it as administrator for Spybot to have permission to remove malware.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks Nevada

I forgot the immunization part of Spybot.

Still cannot get malware to download.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

BlueRose said:


> Thanks Nevada
> 
> I forgot the immunization part of Spybot.
> 
> Still cannot get malware to download.


Spybot should be enough. Did the Spybot scan (i.e., Check for Problems) find much?


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes, 11,000+. Malware says it is downloading but it is not showing up on my downloads.

What do you do when you get a [Kanar] errors. CenturyLink came out and checked the phone line and said everything should be working.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

BlueRose said:


> Yes, 11,000+.


Clearing 11K malware items should make a big difference. You shouldn't need to scan with malwarebytes. Spybot should have you on an even keel.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you Nevada


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd still run malwarebytes, Spybot is good finding some things and Malwarebytes good at finding others.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Another good program is combofix from bleeping computer, had a buddy had that FBI virus and had his system pretty much locked down, combo fix killed it and several other problems with ease.

Almost sounds as if the OP may have something blocking malwarebytes? 

It also sounds like the network protocol is skewed, try this for your kanar errors Blue rose. 

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/reset-tcp-ip-internet-protocol

If that does not fix it then it may be your antivirus causing the issue.

If so, disable it, you need to do so if you follow the next recommendation.

Then I recommend you download and run combofix, save to desktop and name explorer. 

Then run malwarebytes.


----------



## peartree (Jul 18, 2014)

To top it all off, download and run WinPatrol. That will help you keep ANY program from installing things you don't want.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Between Combofix and Malwarebytes, there's not much that can survive those two being run on your computer.. 

Once you have it cleaned up, install Adblock Plus.. Makes surfing the web like a whole new experience.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you all for the help you gave. Here is my new problem. Bonnie needs me to help her on her farmville. She needs me to send something. I open farmville 2 and at the top where the request are listed there is a little block sign. I can not get in to see her request so I can send the item to her. . I wish she would work on the place instead of on the computer. I did what I said I would I asked the question. I suppose I do need to learn more about computers.

Rant over:thumb:


----------

